# سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل



## kneeling (1 مارس 2008)

فى أحد مواضيعكم المميزة فى المنتدى الكتابى قال كاتب الموضوع : إن عمر إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم كان 16 عاماً حينما ترك إبراهيم هاجر وإسماعيل فى الصحراء ، وسؤالى هو كيف عرف هذا ؟ وأرجو إن كان هناك ما ينص على ذلك أن تكتبوه لنا للإفادة 

وشكرا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6233&page=2

ادخل حبيبي هذا الرابط اخونا ماي روك جاوب علي نفس السؤال


----------



## fredyyy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*تكوين 17*

*24 وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ 
25 وَكَانَ اسْمَاعِيلُ ابْنُهُ ابْنَ ثَلاثَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ. *

*تكوين 21 : 5*

* وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ حِينَ وُلِدَ لَهُ اسْحَاقُ ابْنُهُ. *

*كان اسماعيل ابن 13 سنة عندما كان ابراهيم 99 سنة*

*إذاً كان اسماعيل ابن 14 سنة عندما كان ابراهيم 100سنة*

*تكوين 21 *

*8 فَكَبِرَ الْوَلَدُ وَفُطِمَ. وَصَنَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَلِيمَةً عَظِيمَةً يَوْمَ فِطَامِ اسْحَاقَ. 
9 وَرَاتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ *

*متى  2 : 16 *

*حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ بِحَسَبِ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ. *

*وإذا أضفنا سنتين بعد فطام إسحق (( كما في متى عمر الأطفال الرُضع )) حين بدأ إسماعيل يمزح *

*يكون عمر إسماعيل 16 سنة*


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*



kneeling قال:


> فى أحد مواضيعكم المميزة فى المنتدى الكتابى قال كاتب الموضوع : إن عمر إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم كان 16 عاماً حينما ترك إبراهيم هاجر وإسماعيل فى الصحراء ، وسؤالى هو كيف عرف هذا ؟ وأرجو إن كان هناك ما ينص على ذلك أن تكتبوه لنا للإفادة
> 
> وشكرا


 

عرفنا من مقارنة متى ولد مع عمر والده و الأعمار التي ضكرت في الأصحاحات السابقة
راجع رد الأخ فريدي و راجعل ردي على الموضوع كاملا بالرابط الذي وضعه الأخ اندرو

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## kneeling (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

أشكر لكم أعزائى ردودكم ... ولكنا هنا أمام مشكلة غريبة ... فالعمر الحقيقى لإسماعيل فى هذه القصة مالا يقل عن 14 عاما أي يصل إلى 16 كما ذكرتم فعلاً .. إذن مفردات القصة  كلماتها غريبة لا تناسب أبداً هذا السن ... مثل أنها وضعته تحت شجرة ، وجلست تنظر إليه وتخشى موته وأنه لا حول ولا قوة له ، وأنه أخذ يبكى ، وبعد أن طمأنها الملاك قامت وحملت الغلام .... وهنا عدة إحتمالات :

1- *القصة ليست صحيحة* لأنها لا تتناسب ابداً مع السن . (وهذا إحتمال خاطئ .. لأن القصة فعلاً حقيقية)

2- *سن إسماعيل ليس 16 سنة* وإنما هو أقرب ما يكون إلى طفل رضيع لا حول له ولا قوة لأن كل مفردات القصة توحى بذلك. (وهذا إحتمال خاطئ .. لأن هناك من النصوص الواضحة الصريحة التى تحدد عمر إسماعيل كما تفضلتم وقولتم).

3- هذا يقودنا إلى استنتاج العضو الفاضل (نور العالم) والذى توصل إلى أن إسماعيل شخصية متخلفة عقلياً عمره 16 عاماً لكنه تماماً لا حول له ولا قوة كالأطفال. (وهذا بدوره إحتمال خاطئ .. لأنه لو كان فعلاً متخلفاً لما غارت سارة أبداً بل على العكس فإن شخصية المرأة الغيورة يشفى غليلها أن ترى ابن ضرتها معيوباً)

أفيدونا ...


----------



## fredyyy (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*kneeling*

*غريب ما يدور في ذهنك*

*لكني أقول لك تذكر أن هاجر كانت تخدم في الصحراء *

*أي ليست كبنات اليوم تأكل (الهامبرجر) وهي مستلقية تشاعد الدِش*

*فلها قوة إكتسبتها من وظيفتها وإصرارها على عمل كل ما يُطلب منها *

*بالإضافة الى رؤية إبنها يموت عطشاً وحبها لإبنها الوحيد ورغبتها في إنقاذه*

*تجمُع كل هذة المواصفات في إمرأة تجعلها لا تحمل أبن إبراهيم الوحيد المدلل  *

*بل تحمل إبراهيم نفسه إذا لَزِمَ الأمر *


*دعك من ذلك وفكر في المسيح *
*الذي حمل خطاياك ليُوقفك أمام الله باراً*​


----------



## kneeling (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

شكراً سيدى fredyyy المحاور على الرد ..

ولكنك لم تزل أيضاً استغرابي ... معنى كلامك أنها فعلاً حملته ووضعته حقيقة وهكذا ... فلو كان فعلاً عمره تجاوز الرابعة عشر (وهو أيضاً ابن صحراء .. وكان الذكر فى هذه السن يعتبر رجلاً جلداً قوياً .. بسبب طبيعة الصحراء والخدمة فيها كما قلت) هنا نستغرب لماذا لم يتحرك هو بنفسه ... ويبحث هو عن الماء ... إلى آخر المفردات التى توحى بأنه لا حول له ولا قوة .. 

أعتقد أن هذه الحيرة هي ما دعت السيد صاحب الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41851

إلى استنتاجه أن إسماعيل كان متخلفاً عقلياً.. 

عذرا للإطالة


----------



## end (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*فادي رأيه جميل حقا 
و كنت قد كتبت في هذا سابقا فقلت

قال المعترض



			النص  السابق يوضح أن الأم كانت تحمل الولد على كتفها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قلت
سببان يمنعان تفسير النص على ظاهره

1- حملت  هاجر (خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ )
فان حملت على احد كتفيها الخبر , و على الاخر  القربة , فلا يحتمل وجود كتف ثالث لتحمل عليه الولد

2- حمل اسماعيل على الكتف  لأنه لا يتوافق مع عمر الولد فيمكن حمله على محمل أدبي , ببساطة يقصد به الامتلاك  او المسئولية
و فيما يلي اقدم نماذج لمثل هذا الاستخدام الادبي في الكتاب ,  القران و الادب العربي مع القياس على النص محل النقاش في كل مرة

 1-فعن الامتلاك
استخدم الكتاب نفس التعبير في اشعياء 9 :6

6  لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه

فالرئاسة ليست  مادية لتحمل علي الكتف و لكن وضع الرئاسة على الكتف = امتلاك الرئاسة
و بالمثل
هل امتلكت هاجر ابنها بعد ان تركه ابراهيم لقدره ؟
هذا  صحيح



 2- المسئولية
استخدم الكتاب ايضا  تعبير الوضع علي الكتف مشيرا الي المسئولية
فيقول المسيح

فانهم يحزمون  احمالا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل و يضعونها على اكتاف الناس و هم لا يريدون ان يحركوها  باصبعهم
فهل فعلا يحمل قادة اليهود احمال مادية علي اكتاف الناس ؟
انه  تشبيه ( تعبير ادبى ) عن المسئولية
  4   فهل باتت هاجر مسئولة  عن ابنها بعد ابراهيم ايضا ؟
هذا حقيقي

و في علوم اللغة هذا  التعبير الادبى مقبول بل ان المزج بين التعبير الادبى و الحرفى هو من قبيل الفن و  اعد اساليب التورية من قبيل هذا الفن

و اذكر مثالا لاحد اشعار نزار كما جاءت  في الاغنية الشهيرة

 ذوب في الفنجان قطعتين 
وفي دمي ذوب  وردتين...

فهنا وجد الشاعر ان استخدام نفس الفعل ذوب
للسكر المادي  في الفنجان
و لحمرة الشوق في الفتاة

هو من قبيل الفن الادبى

 و هكذا وضعت المأكولات علي كتف هاجر
وكذا وضعت مسئولية  ابنها


ان العودة الي اللغة العربية شقيقة اللغة العبرية و ملاحظة  تفسير الطبرى لما ورد في القران كالتالى

ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه  فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا  وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57)
كما حدثنا بشر قال : ثنا يزيد ثال  : ثنا سعيد عن قتادة قوله { ونسي ما قدمت يداه } أي نسي ما سلف من الذنوب 
{ إنا  جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا } يقول تعالى ذكره : إنا جعلنا  على قلوب هؤلاء الذين يعرضون عن آيات الله إذا ذكروا بها أغطية لئلا يفقهوه لأن  المعنى أن يفقهوا ما ذكروا به 
{ وفي آذانهم وقرا } يقول : في آذانهم ثقلا لئلا  يسمعوه

انتهى

 فهكذا الاغطية لم توضع علي  قلوبهم
ولا الاثقال وضعت في اذانهم فهل وجب  علي اسماعيل ابن ال 17 سنة ان يوضع علي كتف امه ؟


يقول احد  الشعراء ايضا

بيدي بندقية و بالثانية كفنى))
بيدي حجـري بيدي كفني ***  أتحدى آلامَ المحــــــــــن 
حجـــــــر وكفـــــــن 


و  هنا يجوز  ان يملك الاثنين حقا و يحمل بيد بندقية و بالثانية كفنه
غير ان ما يمنع فهمنا  لهذا هو معرفة الظروف المحيطة فنصرف معنى حمل الكفن الي الاستعداد للموت بينما يكفى  ان يحمل بندقيته كذا هاجر
ان حمل ولد له من  العمر سبعة عشر عاما ابعد من ان ننظر له بهذه الطريقة


و من  مثله - ان تبحرنا في اللغة - اقول ولا الولد وضع علي كتف امه لانه قد بلغ السابعة  عشر سنة
فهذا معناه - بدون اي نظرية شريرة و بلا اي تكليف - ان الولد قد اصبح  لها و في مسئوليتها

هذا عن الحمل على الكتف
المعنى مقدم على اللفظ
و  لما كان المعنى فيه اشكال للاعتبارات السابقة , فلا يوجد ما يمنع من فهم النص على  هذا الأساس الادبي

قال المعترض ايضا




			والتأكيد  أن في العدد الخامس عشر قوله فطرحت الولد تحت إحدى الأشجار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت :
 عندما يقال طرحت مصارعى ارضا
فهذا لا يعني  اننى كنت احمل المصارع حملا
فقط يعني ان مصارعى قد اصبح ضعيفا مما سمح لي بان  اطرحه ارضا
ربما لم احمله حتى و انما ضربته بقبضتي مثلا فطرحته ارضا

فهل  في النص ما يفيد هذا ؟
و ماذا يفيد اقوى من ( و لما فرغ الماء )؟؟
هذا ان  اخترنا الترجمة (طرحت)

بينما كلمة cast تحمل ايضا معنى : ينظم - يوزع - يوزع  الادوار علي الممثلين 

(المورد القريب)


لذا فمجرد التنظيم ووضع  الولد تحت الشجرة تحمله الكلمة ايضا ( طرحت )
هكذا سواء اخذنا اللفظة الانجليزية  , او حتى العربية فانها لا تفيد اطلاقا الحمل من قبل الطرح
فقط ( وضع في مكان  )
و هذا جائز في حق ولد تخور قواه*


----------



## kneeling (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

كلام رائع سيدى End أحب المحاورة المبنية على أسس علمية ولغوية .. أحبها جداً .

ولكن لى رأى شخصى .. وأنا هنا أستعير جملتك الطيبة الرائعة (بدون اي نظرية شريرة و بلا اي تكليف )

فرأيي ليس فيه ابداً نظرية شريرة ولا تكليف 

رأيي أنه لو كان محور القصة -وهو الغلام- طفلاً لاستقام كل شيء فى القصة وتلاقت أطرافها تماماً (على الرغم من وجود ما ينص على السن فى أماكن أخرى)

إلا أن اختيار لفظة lad والتى تصف محور القصة لفظة ممطوطة فهى تعنى الولد مافوق سن الرضاعة (3 سنوات ) إلى الغلام (16 سنة)

ورأيي الشخصي يميل إلا الاعتقاد بأنه كان (صبياً) اى ما دون العاشرة 

ومع كامل احترامى وتقديرى لرأى السيد end فهو رأى وجيه ...

إلا أن مفردات القصة كلها صحيحة بمعناها : الحمل - الطرح - الخوف عليه من العطش - بكاؤه

مع تحفظى الشديد لترجمة Lad هنا على أنها غلام

وشكراً لكم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*



> ورأيي الشخصي يميل إلا الاعتقاد بأنه كان (صبياً) اى ما دون العاشرة
> 
> ومع كامل احترامى وتقديرى لرأى السيد end فهو رأى وجيه ...
> 
> ...




اخي وحبيبيkneeling نحن لا دخل لنا برايك نحن ناخذ براي الكتاب المقدس وسامحني هل مثلا اية في القران اقلك انا براي كذا لا طبعا انا بجيب من الاحاديث الصحيحة 


نحنو هنا يحكمنا الانجيل وليس رايك

سلام والنعمة اخي الحبيب​


----------



## fredyyy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*kneeling*

*للرد بإختصار *

*إسماعيل لم يكن متخلفاً عقلياً ... إذ يقول الكتاب :*

*تكوين :21 *
*20 وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَ الْغُلامِ فَكَبِرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكَانَ يَنْمُو رَامِيَ قَوْسٍ. *
*21 وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَاخَذَتْ لَهُ امُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ.* 

*فعندما يقول الكتاب أن *

*الله كان مع الغلام *
*كان ينمو رامي قوس *
*وزوَّجته أمه مـن مـصر *

*# هذا يعني أن من يسير الله معه ليس بمتخلف أبداً بل يمتلأ حكمة*

*# والمتخلف لا يمكن أبداً أن يكون رامي قوس بل حكيم وله قوة تركيز عالية*

*# والذي يدخل مصر كأجنبي فتفضله شابة عن كل شباب عشيرتها يجب أن يكون مميَّزاً*

*#** وفوق الكل ... الله لا يعطي إبراهيم أبو المؤمنين نسلاً متخلفاً*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ورأيي الشخصي يميل إلا الاعتقاد بأنه كان (صبياً) اى ما دون العاشرة* 

*وعندما يقول الكتاب أن :*

*تكوين 17*
*24 وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ *
*25 وَكَانَ اسْمَاعِيلُ ابْنُهُ ابْنَ ثَلاثَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ. *

*إذاً إسماعيل فوق العاشرة *

*فنحن نُصدق الكتاب المقدس وأمام الكتاب كل إنسان كاذب*

*رومية 3 : 4 *
*حَاشَا بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً*.


----------



## kneeling (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

أحسنت الرد يا فريدي ... فلم يكن فعلاً إسماعيل متخلفاً عقليا .. وبالفعل سيدنا إبراهيم أبو المؤمنين وأبو الأنبياء من بعده أجمعين لم يكن له وليد بهذه الصفة .. ولكن توحى مفردات القصة مازالت توحى بانعدام حول وقوة إسماعيل ... ألست معى فى ذلك ؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*kneeling*
*ولكن توحى مفردات القصة مازالت توحى بانعدام حول وقوة إسماعيل ... ألست معى فى ذلك ؟ *

*تكوين :21*
*.... فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.* 
*15 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ احْدَى الاشْجَارِ 
16 وَمَضَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ بَعِيدا نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ قَوْسٍ لانَّهَا قَالَتْ لا انْظُرُ مَوْتَ الْوَلَدِ. فَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ وَرَفَعَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَبَكَتْ. *

*ماذا ننتظر من إبن إبراهيم الوحيد المدلل *

*الذي لم يعتاد على العطش ولا تاه في البرية مرة*

*ُتنهك قواه ويموت عطشاً وينتظر من حوله الموت له*

*وهذا هو الحال مع من لا يقبل الماء الحي الذي يُعطيه المسيح *

*يوحنا 4 : 10 *
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ *
*وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً*


*من أين تأتي بالماء الحي لتحيا الى الأبد يا .... kneeling*​


----------



## قلم من نار (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*

*

end قال:



فادي رأيه جميل حقا 
و كنت قد كتبت في هذا سابقا فقلت

قال المعترض


قلت
سببان يمنعان تفسير النص على ظاهره

1- حملت  هاجر (خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ )
فان حملت على احد كتفيها الخبر , و على الاخر  القربة , فلا يحتمل وجود كتف ثالث لتحمل عليه الولد اولا اعطنى الدليل انها حملت الخبز على كتف والماء على كتف اخر لا دليل على ذلك وما المانع ان تحمل الماء والخبز على كتف واحد؟؟؟ والولد على الكتف الاخر ؟؟2- حمل اسماعيل على الكتف  لأنه لا يتوافق مع عمر الولد فيمكن حمله على محمل أدبي , ببساطة يقصد به الامتلاك  او المسئولية
و فيما يلي اقدم نماذج لمثل هذا الاستخدام الادبي في الكتاب ,  القران و الادب العربي مع القياس على النص محل النقاش في كل مرة

 1-فعن الامتلاك
استخدم الكتاب نفس التعبير في اشعياء 9 :6

6  لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه

فالرئاسة ليست  مادية لتحمل علي الكتف و لكن وضع الرئاسة على الكتف = امتلاك الرئاسة
و بالمثل
هل امتلكت هاجر ابنها بعد ان تركه ابراهيم لقدره ؟
هذا  صحيح
جميل حضرتك ذكرت ان الرياسة ليست مادية لذلك السبب تم حمل اللفظ على انها امتلاك والوضع يختلف تمام معاسماعيل فعلى اى اساس يتم حمل اللفظ ؟

 2- المسئولية
استخدم الكتاب ايضا  تعبير الوضع علي الكتف مشيرا الي المسئولية
فيقول المسيح

فانهم يحزمون  احمالا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل و يضعونها على اكتاف الناس و هم لا يريدون ان يحركوها  باصبعهم
فهل فعلا يحمل قادة اليهود احمال مادية علي اكتاف الناس ؟
انه  تشبيه ( تعبير ادبى ) عن المسئولية
  4   فهل باتت هاجر مسئولة  عن ابنها بعد ابراهيم ايضا ؟
هذا حقيقي

و في علوم اللغة هذا  التعبير الادبى مقبول بل ان المزج بين التعبير الادبى و الحرفى هو من قبيل الفن و  اعد اساليب التورية من قبيل هذا الفن

و اذكر مثالا لاحد اشعار نزار كما جاءت  في الاغنية الشهيرة

 ذوب في الفنجان قطعتين 
وفي دمي ذوب  وردتين...

فهنا وجد الشاعر ان استخدام نفس الفعل ذوب
للسكر المادي  في الفنجان
و لحمرة الشوق في الفتاة

هو من قبيل الفن الادبى

 و هكذا وضعت المأكولات علي كتف هاجر
وكذا وضعت مسئولية  ابنها


ان العودة الي اللغة العربية شقيقة اللغة العبرية و ملاحظة  تفسير الطبرى لما ورد في القران كالتالى

ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه  فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا  وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57)
كما حدثنا بشر قال : ثنا يزيد ثال  : ثنا سعيد عن قتادة قوله { ونسي ما قدمت يداه } أي نسي ما سلف من الذنوب 
{ إنا  جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا } يقول تعالى ذكره : إنا جعلنا  على قلوب هؤلاء الذين يعرضون عن آيات الله إذا ذكروا بها أغطية لئلا يفقهوه لأن  المعنى أن يفقهوا ما ذكروا به 
{ وفي آذانهم وقرا } يقول : في آذانهم ثقلا لئلا  يسمعوه

انتهى

 فهكذا الاغطية لم توضع علي  قلوبهم
ولا الاثقال وضعت في اذانهم فهل وجب  علي اسماعيل ابن ال 17 سنة ان يوضع علي كتف امه ؟

اعذرنى استاذ لا يحق لك الاستشهاد بقرآننا كما لا يحق لنا ذلك فى قسم الحوارات الاسلامية ولن اناقشك فى الايات لانه لا ينبغى عليك ان تستشهد بها من البداية يقول احد  الشعراء ايضا

بيدي بندقية و بالثانية كفنى))
بيدي حجـري بيدي كفني ***  أتحدى آلامَ المحــــــــــن 
حجـــــــر وكفـــــــن 


و  هنا يجوز  ان يملك الاثنين حقا و يحمل بيد بندقية و بالثانية كفنه
غير ان ما يمنع فهمنا  لهذا هو معرفة الظروف المحيطة فنصرف معنى حمل الكفن الي الاستعداد للموت بينما يكفى  ان يحمل بندقيته كذا هاجر
ان حمل ولد له من  العمر سبعة عشر عاما ابعد من ان ننظر له بهذه الطريقة


و من  مثله - ان تبحرنا في اللغة - اقول ولا الولد وضع علي كتف امه لانه قد بلغ السابعة  عشر سنة
فهذا معناه - بدون اي نظرية شريرة و بلا اي تكليف - ان الولد قد اصبح  لها و في مسئوليتها

هذا عن الحمل على الكتف
المعنى مقدم على اللفظ
و  لما كان المعنى فيه اشكال للاعتبارات السابقة , فلا يوجد ما يمنع من فهم النص على  هذا الأساس الادبي
فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ ........فهل يجوز حمل الماء ايضا على انه مجاز اذ ان النص واحد لم يتغير فمقتضى السياق يفهم منه غير ما تريد اذ انه قرن حمل الماء والخبز بحمل الولد راجع النص قال المعترض ايضا

قلت :
 عندما يقال طرحت مصارعى ارضا
فهذا لا يعني  اننى كنت احمل المصارع حملا
فقط يعني ان مصارعى قد اصبح ضعيفا مما سمح لي بان  اطرحه ارضا
ربما لم احمله حتى و انما ضربته بقبضتي مثلا فطرحته ارضا
جميل هذا لانك لم تذكر لفظ الحمل فى البداية اما ذكرها متواليين يقتضى انهما على الحقيقة لا المجاز 

فهل  في النص ما يفيد هذا ؟
و ماذا يفيد اقوى من ( و لما فرغ الماء )؟؟
هذا ان  اخترنا الترجمة (طرحت)

بينما كلمة cast تحمل ايضا معنى : ينظم - يوزع - يوزع  الادوار علي الممثلين 

(المورد القريب)


لذا فمجرد التنظيم ووضع  الولد تحت الشجرة تحمله الكلمة ايضا ( طرحت )
هكذا سواء اخذنا اللفظة الانجليزية  , او حتى العربية فانها لا تفيد اطلاقا الحمل من قبل الطرح
فقط ( وضع في مكان  )
و هذا جائز في حق ولد تخور قواه

أنقر للتوسيع...

واخيرا انت افترضت ان الطفل خارت قواه على اى دليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهو محور الرد فى هذه المسألة على اى اساس اسماعيل خارت قواه اذكر لى الدليل لو سمحت فى حين ان الرب لما تكلم قال عن اسماعيل (واجعله كوحش )وهذا ما يدل على قوته وفتوته وهو شاب نشأ فى الصحراء واحتججتم ان هاجر نشأت فى الصحراء لذلك لما يستغرب حملها للفتى واقول لك ايضا ان اسماعيل نشأ فى الصحراء ايضا بل وصفه الرب بأنه سيكون كوحش البرية وهو ما يعنى كما ذكرت قوته وفتوته وما يعنى انه قادر على تحمل العطشوالجوع ومن المعلوم ان قوة الرجل فى اغلب الاحيان اشد من المرأة وان اردت ذكر العكس فعليك بالدليل​*


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: سؤال إلى الأخوة الأفاضل*



قلم من نار قال:


> *
> واخيرا انت افترضت ان الطفل خارت قواه على اى دليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهو محور الرد فى هذه المسألة على اى اساس اسماعيل خارت قواه اذكر لى الدليل لو سمحت فى حين ان الرب لما تكلم قال عن اسماعيل (واجعله كوحش )وهذا ما يدل على قوته وفتوته وهو شاب نشأ فى الصحراء واحتججتم ان هاجر نشأت فى الصحراء لذلك لما يستغرب حملها للفتى واقول لك ايضا ان اسماعيل نشأ فى الصحراء ايضا بل وصفه الرب بأنه سيكون كوحش البرية وهو ما يعنى كما ذكرت قوته وفتوته وما يعنى انه قادر على تحمل العطشوالجوع ومن المعلوم ان قوة الرجل فى اغلب الاحيان اشد من المرأة وان اردت ذكر العكس فعليك بالدليل​*



كيف تعترض على شئ لم تقرأه؟
تريد دليلاً على إن الصبي خارت قواه وهو مذكور في الإصحاح 21؟

أقرأ معي: 
[q-bible]
14 فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. 
15 *وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ احْدَى الاشْجَارِ *
16 وَمَضَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ بَعِيدا نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ قَوْسٍ *لانَّهَا قَالَتْ: «لا انْظُرُ مَوْتَ الْوَلَدِ». فَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ وَرَفَعَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَبَكَتْ*. 
17* فَسَمِعَ اللهُ صَوْتَ الْغُلامِ*. وَنَادَى مَلاكُ اللهِ هَاجَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا لَكِ يَا هَاجَرُ؟ *لا تَخَافِي لانَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِصَوْتِ الْغُلامِ حَيْثُ هُوَ. *
18 قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلامَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لانِّي سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً عَظِيمَةً». 
19 *وَفَتَحَ اللهُ عَيْنَيْهَا فَابْصَرَتْ بِئْرَ مَاءٍ فَذَهَبَتْ وَمَلَاتِ الْقِرْبَةَ مَاءً وَسَقَتِ الْغُلامَ. *
20 وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَ الْغُلامِ فَكَبِرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكَانَ يَنْمُو رَامِيَ قَوْسٍ. [/q-bible]

إسماعيل كان ساكناً في عزِ أبيه إبراهيم, و رحلته هو و أمه في البرية هي أول تجربة قاسية له, فبعدما فرغ الماء تعب الطفل و طُرح تحت الشجرة إلى أن ارشد الله هاجر لبشر لكي تسقيه ليستعيد قواه المنهارة.

يا ريت تقرأ و تبحث قبل أن تنقد..


----------



## قلم من نار (26 يونيو 2009)

*نحن نتحدث استاذ على ان اسماعيل لم يكن شاب بل كان طفل وهذا جائز فى حقه كطفل وهو المنطقى ليس شاب يبلغ من العمر 14 عام ثم انى ذكرت هل سيتم حمل الماء والخبز ايضا على المجاز فمن البداية ما نتحدث فيه هو ان الكاتب تعمد تكبير اسماعيل عن سنه 
وما ايضا قولك فى 18 قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلامَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لانِّي سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً عَظِيمَةً». 
احملى هاهى تكرر مرة اخرى هل هى ايضا بمعنى تحملى مسئوليته ومتى تخلت عنه اصلا امه وهى تبكى من اجله *


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *نحن نتحدث استاذ على ان اسماعيل لم يكن شاب بل كان طفل وهذا جائز فى حقه كطفل وهو المنطقى ليس شاب يبلغ من العمر 14 عام ثم انى ذكرت هل سيتم حمل الماء والخبز ايضا على المجاز فمن البداية ما نتحدث فيه هو ان الكاتب تعمد تكبير اسماعيل عن سنه *



إلى متى ستبقى تكرر نفسك؟
لا يوجد أي تعمد لتكبير عمر إسماعيل إلا في خيالك
لو سمحت, المرة القادمة تتكلم بدليل و برهان و ليس بحسب خيالك




> *وما ايضا قولك فى 18 قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلامَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لانِّي سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً عَظِيمَةً».
> احملى هاهى تكرر مرة اخرى هل هى ايضا بمعنى تحملى مسئوليته ومتى تخلت عنه اصلا امه وهى تبكى من اجله *



حملته لعند البئر ليشرب من الماء
هل يصعب على أم حمل ولدها الصبي بعمر ال 14 لعند البئر لتسقيه؟ 
اي والدة ستفعل المستحيل لتنقل ولدها عند البئر لتسقيه لو كان في نفس حالة إسماعيل.

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## قلم من نار (26 يونيو 2009)

*استاذ ماى روك حكمكم بأن حملها لاسماعيل على المجاز يتطلب حملكم ايضا على ان حملها ايضا للطعام والشراب مجاز وهو شىء واضح لا ينكره من له ادنى معرفة باللغة اذ ان السياق واحد ولفظة الحمل لم تختلف بل ذكرت مقرونة بحملهوحمل الطعام والشراب فكيف نفرق بينهم هل تعتقد ان هذا يصح فى اللغة ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *استاذ ماى روك حكمكم بأن حملها لاسماعيل على المجاز يتطلب حملكم ايضا على ان حملها ايضا للطعام والشراب مجاز وهو شىء واضح لا ينكره من له ادنى معرفة باللغة اذ ان السياق واحد ولفظة الحمل لم تختلف بل ذكرت مقرونة بحملهوحمل الطعام والشراب فكيف نفرق بينهم هل تعتقد ان هذا يصح فى اللغة ؟؟؟؟؟​*



لا ليس بطريقة مجازية لإن النص يخبرنا إن الماء كان معهم و نفذ و إنهارت قوى إسماعيل بسببها
إذاً الماء و الطعام كانا معهما و ليس مجرد تعبير مجازي
أكرر نصيحتي لك, إقرأ قبل أن تنقد


----------



## قلم من نار (26 يونيو 2009)

*جميل وهو المطلوب اثباته استاذ ماى روك فالحالتين مقترنتين بفعل واحد وهو الحمل لهما ولم يفرق بينها فلا يجوز حمل احداهما على المجاز والاخرى على الحقيقة ولو اريد غير الحقيقة اى المجاز لم يجعل فعل الحمل واحد مقترنا بسياق واحد اتمنى ان تكون وصلت الفكرة 
فاقتران الحمل للماء والطعام باسماعيل يقتضى حقيقة الامر لا المجاز وهذا يتضح منه بطلان الزعم بأن هذا على سبيل المجاز​*


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *جميل وهو المطلوب اثباته استاذ ماى روك فالحالتين مقترنتين بفعل واحد وهو الحمل لهما ولم يفرق بينها فلا يجوز حمل احداهما على المجاز والاخرى على الحقيقة ولو اريد غير الحقيقة اى المجاز لم يجعل فعل الحمل واحد مقترنا بسياق واحد اتمنى ان تكون وصلت الفكرة
> فاقتران الحمل للماء والطعام باسماعيل يقتضى حقيقة الامر لا المجاز وهذا يتضح منه بطلان الزعم بأن هذا على سبيل المجاز​*



شرحنا لك معنى النص و كفى
إن أردت الأخذ به فأهلاً و سهلاً, و إن رفضت لإايضاً أهلاً و سهلاً
لك عقلك و أن تحكم في الأمور لنفسك لكن ليس من حقك التعميم و لا تغليط النص الكريم
شرحنا أكثر من مرة إن معنى النص مجازي بحسب سياق الجملة, فحمل الماء و الأكل بصورة فيزيائية يقابله العناية بإسماعيل من ناحية المسؤلية و قدمنا لك دليل جواز هذه الإستعارة اللفظية فقد نسب حمل الرياسة على كتفي المسيح في حين الرياسة ليست شئ ملموس
إن أردت رفض هذا كله فهو متروك لك, لكن لا تنسى أيضاً في حالة إختيارك أن تكون ÷اجر حملت إبنها إسماعيل في البرية فهذا أيضاً ليس بالشئ المستحيل أمام قدرة الله, فليس مستحيل على الله أن يعطي هاجر القوة لحمل إبنها
يعني من أي جهة ستدورها ستلقى جواب و يتبقى ترفض لأنك أتيت لتنقض لا تفهم و تسأل

يا ريت مشاركتك القادمة تحتوي على شئ جديد و الا بلاها لأنك كررت نفسك أكثر من مرة! و مللنا هذا التكرار


----------



## Strident (26 يونيو 2009)

أنا أفهمها هكذا:

"واضعاً إياهما على كتفها، و الولد"

لاحظ الفاصلة..

مستحيل أن يكون هذا الحمل كله على كتفها و ليس ظهرها، فمن الواضح أنه وضع الطعام و الماء على كتفيهما...


----------



## قلم من نار (27 يونيو 2009)

*

johnnie قال:



			أنا أفهمها هكذا:

"واضعاً إياهما على كتفها، و الولد"

لاحظ الفاصلة..

مستحيل أن يكون هذا الحمل كله على كتفها و ليس ظهرها، فمن الواضح أنه وضع الطعام و الماء على كتفيهما...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سياق النص والعطف فى النص يمنع ويستبعد ما ذهبت اليه 
استاذ مارى روك تزعم انى اكرر اجابتى وانت لم ترد حتى الان فذكرت لك ان صرفك للفظ حمل الولد على المجاز يتطلب منك صرف حمل الطعام ايضا على المجاز اذ الفعل واحد بالاضافة الى العطف فى النص وهو ما يبطل حجة ان النص به مجاز وهذا لا يصح باللغة ان يكون امران معطوفان بالاضافة الى اشتراكهما فى الفعل وهو الحمل ونصرف احدهما للمجاز والاخر يكون على الحقيقة
بالاضافة ان هذه ترجمة عن اللغة العبرية فاصل النص بالعبرى فهل النص بالعبرى ايضا يصرف الى المجاز اتمنى الرد على النقطتين لا واحدة 
الاولى صرف احد الامرين من الطعام والولد الى المجاز يتطلب صرف الاخر
الثانية ان اصل النص عبرى ومن اين اتيت بالمجاز الى اللغة العبرية ؟؟ سؤالين يحتاجان الى اجابة اتمنى الاجابة وعدم الحذف مرة اخرى بدعوى انى اردد كلامى​*


----------



## Strident (27 يونيو 2009)

و ليه مايكونش مفعول معه؟!

هاته بكل اللغات و أتحداك لو وجدت ما تريد!


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *
> سياق النص والعطف فى النص يمنع ويستبعد ما ذهبت اليه
> استاذ مارى روك تزعم انى اكرر اجابتى وانت لم ترد حتى الان فذكرت لك ان صرفك للفظ حمل الولد على المجاز يتطلب منك صرف حمل الطعام ايضا على المجاز اذ الفعل واحد بالاضافة الى العطف فى النص وهو ما يبطل حجة ان النص به مجاز وهذا لا يصح باللغة ان يكون امران معطوفان بالاضافة الى اشتراكهما فى الفعل وهو الحمل ونصرف احدهما للمجاز والاخر يكون على الحقيقة
> بالاضافة ان هذه ترجمة عن اللغة العبرية فاصل النص بالعبرى فهل النص بالعبرى ايضا يصرف الى المجاز اتمنى الرد على النقطتين لا واحدة
> ...



نص الكتاب الأصلي ليس مكتوب باللغة العربية لكي تُطبق عليها قواعدك. اللغة العبرية لا يوجد فيها شئ يمنع إن يكون في الجملة معنيين, الأول حرفي و الآخر رمزي

و لإنك أنت المدعي, فلتأتي لنا بدليل من اللغة العبرية يمنع حالة الجملة التي شرحناها

ردك القادم يجب إن يحمل دليل في اللغة العبرية و أي رد أخر سيتم حذفه, لكي نضع حد لمشاركاتك المُتكررة.

منتظرين دليلك من اللغة العبرية أو لا داعي لأي مشاركة.


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2009)

لأخر مرة
نريد دليلاً في اللغة العبرية يمنع جملة تحتوي على شقين, الأول حرفي و الآخر رمزي
بعدم تقديم الدليل, يسقط الإدعاء الذي ينادي بوجود كون الحمل حرفي كحمل الماء و الطعام


----------



## سابور واسحق (1 يوليو 2009)

> بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق



اريد من المعترضين ان يفهموا النصوص بدقة  سوف اوضح النصوص ببساطة شديدة 

ناخذ اول عدد وهو :

فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ، وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا، وَالْوَلَدَ، وَصَرَفَهَا  

تعالوا ننظر الى الاعداد فى وضعها الاصلى :

וישׁכם אברהם בבקר ויקח־לחם וחמת מים ויתן אל־הגר שׂם על־שׁכמה ואת־הילד וישׁלחה ותלך ותתע במדבר באר שׁבע

اولا : يقول فى بداية النص وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ  

1- خبز
2- قربة ماء 

ماذا فعل ؟
اعطاهما لهاجر 

وماذا فعل بعد ذلك ؟

وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا

هنا مثنى لمن للخبز وقربة الماء 

اذن ليس الولد لة دخل فى هذا الجملة بل هو ياتى بعد ذلك معطوف فيقول : وَالْوَلَدَ، وَصَرَفَهَا  اذن هو لم يكن على ظهرها بل معها 



ناخذ النص الاخر :

قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلاَمَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ  
نقرا النص فى وضعة الاصلى :

קומי שׂאי את־הנער והחזיקי את־ידך בו כי־לגוי גדול אשׂימנו


كل ما فى النص هو انة تساعدة سوف وضح لكم هذا بنص اخر :

لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنَا وَحْدِي أَنْ أَحْمِلَ جَمِيعَ هذَا الشَّعْبِ لأَنَّهُ ثَقِيلٌ عَلَيَّ(عدد14:11)

هل فهمتم النص ام مزال لا تريدون ان تفهموا النصوص الواضحة 

لى عودة  مرة ثانية ان وجد تعليق او ان لم يوجد  لانى سوف ادعم الموضوع باشياء اخرى 

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

*ِشرح ممتاز اخى سابور واسحق  ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يوليو 2009)

فعلا رد جميل يا اخ سابور 

وخاصة ذكر جمل كتابية اخرى تشرح المعنى وتوضحه 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ammarss (3 مارس 2010)

اضافة بسيطة لشرح الاخ سابور باركه الرب ...
لا يقول الكتاب ان ابراهيم صرف هاجر بدون ركوبة !! فلماذا نفترض ذلك ؟؟ 
اذ منطقيا انه صرفها مع جمال لتركبها فهو اي ابراهيم كان غنيا 
Gen 13:2
ولا معنى لجعل هاجر تحمل الطفل على كتفها وهي معها جمال


----------



## VOLT (14 مارس 2010)

> *kneeling
> 
> غريب ما يدور في ذهنك
> 
> ...



*ودا على اساس ان اسماعيل نفسه الى بلغ من العمر 16 عام لم يتحمل العطش والجوع *
*اسماعيل الذى نشأ ايضا فى الصحراء والذى عرف بالفتوة*
*بل الذى وصفه الرب بانه سيجعله انسان وحشيا!كما جاء فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح 16*
* وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ. 
12 وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ». *
*فتى فى تمام فتوته لا يتحمل العطش بينما والدته والتى هى امرأة تتحمل العطش ومعلوم ان ان الرجل اقوى بكثير من المرأة ويتحمل مالا تتحمله المرأة *
*بل الاولى ان يحدث العكس انه تبرير غير مقبول يازميلى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2010)

volt قال:


> *ودا على اساس ان اسماعيل نفسه الى بلغ من العمر 16 عام لم يتحمل العطش والجوع *
> *اسماعيل الذى نشأ ايضا فى الصحراء والذى عرف بالفتوة*
> *بل الذى وصفه الرب بانه سيجعله انسان وحشيا!كما جاء فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح 16*
> * وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.
> ...



ردك رد مكرر ، راجع ما قيل فى الموضوع لكى لا تكرر ما رددنا عليه !


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2010)

volt قال:


> *ودا على اساس ان اسماعيل نفسه الى بلغ من العمر 16 عام لم يتحمل العطش والجوع *
> *اسماعيل الذى نشأ ايضا فى الصحراء والذى عرف بالفتوة*
> *بل الذى وصفه الرب بانه سيجعله انسان وحشيا!كما جاء فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح 16*
> * وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.
> ...



فيه مليون سبب ممكن يخلي ده يحصل...

1- يا سيدي اعتبر انه ادالها المية كلها عشان هي تشرب و رفض يشرب هو خالص...و هي بتشرب لحد ما المية خلصت

2- هل 16 سنة هي كمال الفتوة حتى مع أعمار تصل ل 150 عاماً؟

3- مش ممكن يكون مريض مثلاً وقتها؟!

سيكون انساناً وحشياً هذه نبوة عن طيلة حياته...ماقالش هتبدأ امتى!!

أنا أفضل السبب الأول...ممكن يكون أصلاً قعد أيام من غير مية عشان خاطر والدته!


و لو فرضنا جدلاً ان بشري هو اللي كتب الكتاب المقدس من دماغه....
المشكلة ان المسلم متخيل ان حمار قاعد يكتب مش واخد باله مثلاً ان ده عنده 16 سنة!!

يا راجل حرام عليك ده لو طفل بيكتب مابيقعش في حاجة كده...يبقى أكيد المشكلة عندك! لأن اللي بيكتب حاجة بيكتبها و هو في دماغه صورة معينة...

لما تحب تدور على تناقض...الأوقع انك تدور على تناقض بين كتب\أسفار مختلفة مش على تناقض بين آيتين قريبين أوي من بعض!!

آدي آخرة التعليم المجاني!


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2010)

> *اذا ابراهيم  عليه السلام وضع اسماعيل والطعام على كتف هاجر *



هذا تدليس ، اين هذا فى النص ؟
النص يقول

*[الفاندايك][Gn.21.14][.  فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما  على كتفها والولد وصرفها**.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]*

اين هذا فى النص ؟؟



> *انا مش باقولك  هى ليه شالته نحن نسأل كيف لامرأة ان تحمل ولدا فى سن 16 عام وتسير به  مسافة طويلة كهذه المسافة التى سارتها والكفيلة لان ينفد ما معهم من ماء  وطعام *


دليلك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2010)

سوف اناقش الذى قلته بعد ان ارى دليلك على قولك هذا


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 مارس 2010)

volt قال:


> *اضف الى ذلك امر الرب لها مرة اخرى *
> *21: 18 قومي ((احملي الغلام)) و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة *
> *احملى الغلام *
> *احملى الغلام*
> ...



يا حاج فولت 

سلام الله عليك 

واضح ان حضرتك لا تفهم الكتابة باسلوب بلاغي .

فالمقصود هنا هو ( حمل مسئولية الغلام ) وليس (حمل الغلام ) 

كما قال موسى مخاطبا الله (من اين لي لحم حتى اعطي جميع هذا الشعب.لانهم يبكون عليّ قائلين اعطنا لحما لناكل. 14  لا اقدر انا وحدي ان احمل جميع هذا الشعب لانه ثقيل عليّ.)
(سفر العدد 11: 13 - 14)

طبعا حضرتك لو اخذت الكلام بالحرف ، ح تقول ان موسى يرفض ان يحمل اكثر من مليون مواطن اسرائيلي في البرية لانه ثقيل عليه ؟؟ في حين ان الكلام بصورة بلاغية توضح ان موسى يعترض على (حمل مسئولية هذا الشعب ) !!! 

ولكن نعمل ايه فيمن يحاول ان يتذاكي علينا ولا يقبل الاسلوب البلاغي في الكلام ؟؟؟

مع ان القرآن نفسه يقول لمحمد :
(ألم نشرح لك صدرك ، ووضعنا عنك وزرك ، الذي انقض ظهرك ) ؟؟
(سورة الشرح 1 -3)
فهل محمد كان يشيل على ظهره وزنا من الوزر يقدر بالكيلوجرامات  رفعها عنه القرآن ، ام ان الصورة بلاغية يا اذكي اخوانك ؟؟

وتعال قل لنا كيف تفهم قول القرآن لمحمدك :

(*وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ  قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ  مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ*)
(سورة التوبة 9) 

فهل هنا القرآن يقول لمحمد انه سوف يحمل هؤلاء الناس على اكتافه ام يحمل مسئولياتهم ؟؟؟

عيب عليكم يا مسلمين هذا الاسلوب ، فكروا واقرأوا وتعلموا اللغة والاسلوب الادبي في التعبير ، ولا تحاول ان تتصيد اخطاء من الكتاب المقدس ، فتصم نفسك بالجهل لانك لا تعرف ان الاسلوب الذي تنتقضه في التعبير والتصوير البلاغي قد استخدمه قرآنك ايضا .


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2010)

> *21: 18 قومي  ((احملي الغلام)) و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة *



بل وحتى يا استاذ *NEW_MAN *الحرف لا يثبت ما يقله فولت ! وهذا ما سأبينه له بعدما يريني اين فهم هذا فى النص السابق


----------



## VOLT (16 مارس 2010)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



			هذا تدليس ، اين هذا فى النص ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Molka Molkan قال:


> *النص يقول*
> 
> *[الفاندايك][Gn.21.14][. فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]*
> 
> ...



*النسخة الانجليزيه الموحدة "ESV"

So Abraham rose early in the morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, along with the child, and sent her away. And she departed and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba*
*واخد بالك من along with؟*
*نيجى للنسخ العربية*

*[المشتركة][Gn.21.14-16] [فبكر إبراهيم في الغد وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء، فأعطاهما لهاجر ووضع الصبي على كتفها وصرفها، فمضت تهيم على وجهها في صحراء بئر سبع.ونفد الماء من القربة، فألقت هاجر الصبي تحت إحدى الأشجار ]
اليسوعية][Gn.21.14][ فبكر إبراهيم في الصباح وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء فأعطاهما هاجر وجعل الولد على كتفها، وصرفها. فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع. ]


[السارة][Gn.21.14][ فبكر إبراهيم في الغد وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء، فأعطاهما لهاجر ووضع الصبي على كتفها وصرفها، فمضت تهيم على وجهها في صحراء بئر سبع. ]

[الكاثوليكة][Gn.21.14][فبكر إبراهيم في الصباح وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء فأعطاهما هاجر وجعل الولد على كتفها، وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]

النص الاصلى من الانجيل بالعبريه

יד וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח-לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם וַיִּתֵּן אֶל-הָגָר שָׂם עַל-שִׁכְמָהּ, וְאֶת-הַיֶּלֶד--וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ; וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע, בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע*
*So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, along with the child, and sent her away*
*العب غيرها يامولكا كان غيرك اشطر *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

> *So Abraham  rose early in the morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave it  to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, along with the child, and sent  her away. And she departed and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba*
> *واخد بالك من  along with؟*


واخد بالى جدا بس مش واخد بالى من الإجابة فين ؟؟

نلون الكلام تانى عشان الكل يرى ما نعانى منه

شايف انت " *it* " فين بقى الولد "*it* " ؟؟




> *نيجى للنسخ  العربية*


تعالى ...

*[المشتركة][Gn.21.14-16]  [فبكر إبراهيم في الغد وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء، فأعطاهما لهاجر ووضع الصبي  على كتفها وصرفها، فمضت تهيم على وجهها في صحراء بئر سبع.ونفد الماء من  القربة، فألقت هاجر الصبي تحت إحدى الأشجار ]*

ترجمة كتاب الحياة - تك14-21 
فَنَهَضَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فِي  الصَّبَاحِ الْبَاكِرِ وَأَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَدَفَعَهُمَا  إِلَى هَاجَرَ، وَوَضَعَهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيْهَا، ثُمَّ صَرَفَهَا مَعَ  الصَّبِيِّ. فَهَامَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. 


ترجمة فانديك - تك    14-21 
فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحاً  وَأَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعاً  إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ  فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. 




> *اليسوعية][Gn.21.14][  فبكر إبراهيم في الصباح وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء فأعطاهما هاجر وجعل الولد  على كتفها، وصرفها. فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع. ]*





> *[السارة][Gn.21.14][  فبكر إبراهيم في الغد وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء، فأعطاهما لهاجر ووضع الصبي  على كتفها وصرفها، فمضت تهيم على وجهها في صحراء بئر سبع. ]*


رابط ؟؟



> *النص الاصلى  من الانجيل بالعبريه
> 
> יד וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח-לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם  וַיִּתֵּן אֶל-הָגָר שָׂם עַל-שִׁכְמָהּ, וְאֶת-הַיֶּלֶד--וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ;  וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע, בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע*


Gen 21:14  וישׁכם אברהם בבקר ויקח־לחם וחמת מים ויתן אל־הגר שׂם על־שׁכמה ואת־הילד וישׁלחה ותלך ותתע במדבר באר שׁבע׃ 

تعرف تترجم ولا تحتاج لمساعدة ؟؟



> *So Abraham  rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave  it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, along with the child, and sent  her away*


شايف " *it* " ??? 




> *العب غيرها  يامولكا كان غيرك اشطر *



ونعمَ الأدب والاخلاق والحجة بالحجة 
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 مارس 2010)

volt قال:


> *ا**
> النص الاصلى من الانجيل بالعبريه
> 
> יד וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח-לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם וַיִּתֵּן אֶל-הָגָר שָׂם עַל-שִׁכְמָהּ, וְאֶת-הַיֶּלֶד--וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ; וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע, בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע*
> ...



ممكن يا حاج فولت ، تقولي كيف تفهم هذا النص القرآني ؟؟

بطريقتك في الفهم : هل محمد سيحمل الناس (حرفيا وفعليا ) على كتفه ؟؟؟


(*وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا  أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ  قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ  تَفِيضُ  مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ*)
(سورة التوبة 9)


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 مارس 2010)

تم حذف المداخلة لانها تتطرق الى ادارة الحوار 
الامر الذي تختص به الادارة وحدها 
اجب عن الاسئلة فقط ولا تعلمنا شئون الادارة ومانتكلم فيه ومالا نتكلم فيه 
واعتبر هذا تحذيرا اخيرا لك .


----------



## VOLT (16 مارس 2010)

الشكوى ومناقشة قرارات الادارة تتم في قسم الشكاوي وليس في الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

> *هذا تحريف  واضح فسياق النصوص يرفضه تماما كما اسلفنا*


تحريف ؟؟
دا اصبح مرض !

فين كما اسلفت !

تحدى منى ليك لو عايز بالحرف انا معاك ولو عايز بالمعنى انا معاك ، تحدي



> *قلنا انه لا  ينبغى علينا ان نفصل النص عن السياق بل تجد ان النص كما جاء *
> *الفاندايك][Gn.21.14][.  فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما  على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]*



وانا موافق عليه وهو لم يأتى بمثل ما تقله ابداً

انظر مرة أخرى



*الفاندايك][Gn.21.14][.  فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما  على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]*

*So Abraham  rose early in the morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave it  to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, along with the child, and sent  her away. And she departed and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba*​

شايف " it " ام انه إفتراء فقط ؟



> *فعلى اى اساس  نصرف حمل الولد على المجاز رغم اقتران فعل الحمل بالولد والطعام اضف الى  ذلك سياق النصوص ان ابراهيم وضعه على كتفها كما فى النص *


قدمنا امثلة من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن ولم تقدم لنا سوى الهروب !



> *He put  the child on her back *
> *He put  the child on her back *
> *He put  the child on her back*


فين دى ؟




> *ثم نجد  بعد ذلك طرحها له وهو ما يؤكد ان عمليه الحمل لم تكن على سبيل المجاز*



خطأ آخر فأنظر الى النص ماذا يقول

*الفاندايك][Gn.21.14][.   فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر  واضعا اياهما  على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.]*
*وتاهت في برية بئر سبع
**وتاهت في برية بئر سبع
**وتاهت في برية بئر سبع
**وتاهت في برية بئر سبع

عارف يعنى اية تتوه فى البرية ومعاها الشيلة دى ؟؟

يعنى الولد من المؤكد انه تعب جدا وبدأ بالسند عليها حتى طرحته تحت الشجرة والنص لم يقل انها انزلته من على كتفها او انها طرحته من اعلى كتفها او اى شئ من هذا القبيل بل هو إفتراء من عندياتك !

*


> *ثم يعود  الامر لها مرة اخرى بحمله وان تشد يدها به *


من فمك ادينك

شايف يدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى كانت تسعده بيدها وليس كتفها بالحمل
وهو يؤكد ما قلته انه كان متحامل عليها لأنه خارت قواه



> *ولا يقول  بهذا من له ادنى له معرفة باللغة والاساليب *


*
بس يابنى ربنا يهديك

*


> *اولا لا  تحاول التهرب الى الاسلاميات هذا ما تقولونه لنا حين التحدث فى المنتدى  الاسلامى وذكر بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس يحذف الرد كاملا بحجة التهرب  للمسيحيات فكن على الحياد ولا تحاول الهروب الى الاسلاميات والاستشهاد  بالايات القرانية*


سلامة النظر

لم نلمس الإسلاميات فى شئ
بل نؤكد لك من مصدر لغوي لا اكثر ليس القرآن قرآنا فى القسم هنا بل هو مرجع لغوي فقط ، أفهمت ؟
وإلا كنا جيبنا بقى التفاسير وعملنا حفلة هنا




> *ثانيا لا  تحاول التلبيس على الناس قلنا ان سياق النص بتمامه يرفض ما ذهبت اليه ان  الحمل على المجاز اضف انه لا مقارنة نهائيا بين الايات *



قل ما تريد فكل ما تقل سوف تعيد وتزيد ولا مفر من الحق الأكيد والباطل والوعيد والى الآن لم تأتِ بحرف جديد فأين المفيد فى كل هذا الصديد ؟



> *فاولا الوزر  ليس امر حسى لذلك وجب صرف الامر الى المجاز لانه امر غير حسى *


يعنى ولا عربي ولا انجليزى ولا عبرى !

الوِزْرُ   : الحِمْل الثَّقيل






 وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ  الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْركَ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. -: السّلاح؛ أعدُّوا أوْْزارَ الحرب. -: الذٌنب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لِيحْمِلُوا أَوْزَارَهُمْ  كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُمْ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/ وضعت الحرب أوزارها، أي انقضى أمرُها وخفَّتْ  أثقالُها فلم يبق قتالٌ ج أُوْزارٌ.

http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/1094940.html




> *لا تحمل  المسئولية كما تزعم .*


تحب اتكلم اسلاميات هنا لو يسمح المشرف واوريك ؟




> *رجاء لا  تحاول ان تتهرب الى الاسلاميات مرة اخرى وبصدق سيكون وضعك محرجا اكثر واكثر  *


افعال لا اقوال




> *واعلم ان  القرآن تزل بلسان عربى مبين وهذا ليس حال الكتاب المقدس*


ليس بعربى ولا بمبين ونسيت الن الأصل هو الأصل السامى ونسيت الأسفار الشعرية فى الكتاب المقدس التى فيها من البلاغة والصور البلاغية ما يغنى ويزيد !

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

> *ثالثا ولما تم حذف ردى على مولكا*



بعد اذن الإدارة الموقرة لو سمحت اريد هذا الجزء فقط من رده إن كان فيه رد على كلامى 
وللإدارة الفصل


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

تم إيقاف العضو لمدة إسبوع بسبب قلة الأدب.
له أسبوع يتعلم الأدب فيه ليرجع و يكمل بحدود أدب الحوار


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> بعد اذن الإدارة الموقرة لو سمحت اريد هذا الجزء فقط من رده إن كان فيه رد على كلامى
> وللإدارة الفصل



انا قلت للاخ ضع ردك واجابتك على الاسئلة بدون التطرق الى امور الادارة، لا نريد تشتيت الموضوع الى ما هي الادارة ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

*Believer’s Bible  Commentary Genesis 21:14

**21:14–21  When Hagar and the boy almost perished from thirst in the desert south of Canaan, God caused them to find a well, and they were spared. Ishmael was in his teens at this time; therefore, verse 15 probably means that Hagar pushed him under one of the shrubs in his weakness. Ishmael’s name, “God hears,” is found twice in verse 17—“God heard” and “God has heard.” Children and young people should be encouraged to pray. God hears and answers!http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Ge 21:11). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


*


​


----------

